# Is this bike a good bike Kona abra cadabra



## bakergeorge730 (Dec 16, 2021)

Plz leave some comments


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Ten years ago that was a good bike.

It’s very dated now, but if you get it cheap and ride it into the ground, it could be a fun bike.

For sure I would not buy it to upgrade.

You will also need to have the fork and shock rebuilt, so factor in some cash for that, possibly a tire upgrade if they’re not relatively new.

$250-500 depending on condition.


----------



## bakergeorge730 (Dec 16, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> Ten years ago that was a good bike.
> 
> It’s very dated now, but if you get it cheap and ride it into the ground, it could be a fun bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> You will also need to have the fork and shock rebuilt,


How do you tell that from a picture?


----------

